# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Sudan dye found on Pick 'n Pay, Shoprite shelves

## Dave A

Two major supermarkets have withdrawn six products contaminated with the cancer-causing Sudan chemical dyes, the Sunday Times reported on Sunday.

The newspaper had laboratory tests carried out on spices bought randomly from supermarkets countrywide.

Pick 'n Pay and Shoprite removed the products after results of the analysis done by SGS South Africa -- a leading laboratory which does regular Sudan testing for some major industry players -- revealed that of the samples tested, six were contaminated with one or more of the Sudan dyes.

They were classified as potentially cancer-causing by the International Agency for Research on Cancer, part of the World Health Organisation.

The products included peri-peri spice made by Robertsons -- a Unilever company with the lion's share of the spice market -- and two Taj Mahal spice products made by Osman's Spice Works, a large spice merchant.
full story from M&G here

----------


## Dave A

> A major spice manufacturer on Sunday said it was taking allegations of product contamination seriously but that the presence of an illegal banned chemical was "highly unlikely".
> 
> "The alleged Sudan Red contamination of one of our products which was reported in the Sunday Times is being taken very seriously as we believe this is highly unlikely," said Unilever spokesperson Christine Broadhurst.
> 
> "We are very surprised at the results of this test. Unilever has not had a single incident of Sudan contamination from March 2005 to date."
> full story from M&G here


In other reports, a meeting was held during the course of today. It seems there is going to be some retesting all round. In the meantime, identified products are being removed from the shelves until cleared.

There also seems to be some passing of the buck in terms of who has jurisdiction. National Department of Health has it that it is a local municipality responsibility. I can't help thinking that national producers need national level attention.

----------

